# Master Compressor line to be discontinued...



## Nomerc (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello all,

I visited the "flagship" store of Jaeger le Coultre in Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Binang) last week and was informed by the very knowledgable sales person that the entire Master Compressor line will be discontinued (or as he expressed it, no new watches with the typical compressor crowns will be produced). Can anyone confirm?

Personally, I consider it a pitty, as the Master Compressor line (and the compressor crowns) represent, to me at least, a very seldom seen innovation in sports watch visual appearance.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Didn't like that line anyway.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta (Oct 13, 2013)

This would really suck if true.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

It would suck, like the MC line


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

There are only a few Compressors on their website.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not surprised if this is true, JLC has been slowly phasing that line out in the past few years. The MC Memovox was the first to go. The Compressor Dualtime was replaced with the newer version GMT, and then got phased out as well (I was lucky enough to get mine before they sold out the leftover stock). The Compressor Geophysic (beautiful watch) was gone then. The only one left has been the Chronograph 2 for a while. They even changed the category from Master Compressor to Master Extreme. 

The Diving series and the Navy Seals have entirely disappeared from the website.

I really like the Compressor technology too. Such a distinctive and functional feature.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Sorry to hear that. Perhaps they are starting to get burned as Rolex now encroaches on their price points...


----------



## Nomerc (Jan 15, 2016)

In my perhaps overly simplistic opinion, there are very few truly original and instantly recoqnisable sports watch designs from the premium swiss houses. The submariner (and its siblings) come to mind, Patek's Nautilus, AP's Royal Oak, Rolex Daytona... And also JLC's Master Compressors in all their forms. I am having a hard time seeing that a discontinuation could really be wise from a brand management perspective...


----------



## wetoey (Aug 31, 2011)

Too bad that they are discontinuing this line, I really like their innovative design of the crown and dial from having a heritage style of Polaris. I'm still lucky enough to have MCC2 in my collection :-!

It seems they are heading to Deep Sea line instead for sport watches category but I much prefer them less than the MC line.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Bummer. Maybe I should hang onto this one instead of letting it go, which I had been considering....


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

For 100m water resistance, those big locks seem silly to me. If it were for more, then it might be cool. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

GrouchoM said:


> For 100m water resistance, those big locks seem silly to me. If it were for more, then it might be cool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The Compressor Diving watches are 1000m WR, with that same compressor crown system. I believe the reason why the non-divings are rated at 100m is because of their crystal thickness, which is great because for a non-diver like myself, I worry more about moisture/water getting in through the crown than the crystal.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

dak_la said:


> The Compressor Diving watches are 1000m WR, with that same compressor crown system. I believe the reason why the non-divings are rated at 100m is because of their crystal thickness, which is great because for a non-diver like myself, I worry more about moisture/water getting in through the crown than the crystal.


So, on the non-divers, the compressor locks are merely decorative... and a bit of an obstacle to using the Chrono buttons when the watch is dry.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

GrouchoM said:


> So, on the non-divers, the compressor locks are merely decorative... and a bit of an obstacle to using the Chrono buttons when the watch is dry.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go so far to say they are merely decorative. As I mentioned above, the compressor key mechanism itself can probably go as high as 1000m even on the non divers. It is certainly functional but probably over engineered for the non divers.

Further, regardless of the overall WR rating of the watch (100m is acceptable to most people), the compressor provides an easy to use and intuitive interface. Much better than the screw down crown in my opinion. You don't have to worry about cross threading and you can lock it and unlock it by a simple half rotation. Something one can do easily with the watch on the wrist, found it especially useful on GMT when I'm traveling around.

With respect to obstacles to using the chronic function, many well respected chrono with decent WR have locks on chrono keys as well (Daytona is only 100m rated as well). While I agree that it is an annoyance for the non diver, it can easily resolved by unlocking it most of the time. At least the unlock position of the compressor key does not look out of place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry for coming across so negatively regarding its design. I'm a chrono user and HATE screw in pushers regardless of depth rating. So, the chronos I've chosen (wr of 50,100,150, and 300 meters) don't have screw in pushers. For just the crown, the compressor lock isn't my favorite look but I do appreciate it's functionality. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

GrouchoM said:


> Sorry for coming across so negatively regarding its design. I'm a chrono user and HATE screw in pushers regardless of depth rating. So, the chronos I've chosen (wr of 50,100,150, and 300 meters) don't have screw in pushers. For just the crown, the compressor lock isn't my favorite look but I do appreciate it's functionality.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


No apologies needed. I'm not much of a chrono user (only have 1 chrono - speedy pro which doesn't have locks) but I can understand how the locks can be an annoyance. You are not the only one either who is against locks on the chrono pushers. I respect your view on the aesthetic of the compressor crown I don't find it an attractive feature aesthetically either but I appreciate its function over form philosophy. Just like the Panerai crown lock mechanism, some dislike its look, others think it's a functional and distinctive feature. I'm in the latter group.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

It wouldn't have normally surprised me given the points noted above, but I saw this image from Craniotes at SIHH yesterday which suggests otherwise:


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

That lucky Adam (Craniotes)!


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Just checked the site and they have indeed removed a lot of the compressor line. Even the 'Collection' menu showcase watch has changed to the JLC DSC Cermet instead of the other watch that used to be up there.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Discontinue the one JLC I'm hot for, esp. the SEAL. Ah well, the used market might save me a few bucks anyhoo, whenever I'm ready.


----------



## Nomerc (Jan 15, 2016)

phunky_monkey said:


> It wouldn't have normally surprised me given the points noted above, but I saw this image from Craniotes at SIHH yesterday which suggests otherwise:


Isn't this the Master Compressor Chronograph Ceramic that came out in the end of 2014, but with blue accents? (There is a blue version currently available on the JLC web page, all other compressors are gone except for two chrono models: the master compressor chrono and chrono ceramic)?


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

It seems like the compressor crowns are just for looks because watches now can be 300-600M water resistant without screw down crowns(i.e. Omega,Blancpain)


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Nomerc said:


> Isn't this the Master Compressor Chronograph Ceramic that came out in the end of 2014, but with blue accents? (There is a blue version currently available on the JLC web page, all other compressors are gone except for two chrono models: the master compressor chrono and chrono ceramic)?


Yep, looks like it to me.

Looks like they're not getting rid of the Master Compressors completely with this just released, but obviously slimming the range down.


----------



## Nomerc (Jan 15, 2016)

phunky_monkey said:


> Yep, looks like it to me.
> 
> Looks like they're not getting rid of the Master Compressors completely with this just released, but obviously slimming the range down.


Let's hope you are right about this...


----------



## 1bavarian (Jan 28, 2016)

I guess this will make my watch more collectible in the future!


----------



## Nomerc (Jan 15, 2016)

1bavarian said:


> I guess this will make my watch more collectible in the future!
> View attachment 6874034


Nice Master Compressor Memovox! This is the watch that I have been considering to buy, I like the three crown design and the fact it is the first Master Compressor watch of them all... But the (as of yet unconfirmed) discontinuation of all Master Compressor watches gives me pause for thought. Will it really be more collectible in the future if the entire line of watches is gone? Will anyone even remember the Master Compressors in, say, twenty years time (or maybe only as the weird line of JLC watches from the 2000s?). I would guess that the collectibility of and monetary value of early Rolex submariners and Daytonas is helped greatly by the fact that the watches are still produced (and I wonder what their value would be if both lines had been discontinued e.g. 20 years ago...) Of course, investment potential should not be everything, but it would be a nice bonus nevertheless.


----------



## 1bavarian (Jan 28, 2016)

Nomerc said:


> Nice Master Compressor Memovox! This is the watch that I have been considering to buy, I like the three crown design and the fact it is the first Master Compressor watch of them all... But the (as of yet unconfirmed) discontinuation of all Master Compressor watches gives me pause for thought. Will it really be more collectible in the future if the entire line of watches is gone? Will anyone even remember the Master Compressors in, say, twenty years time (or maybe only as the weird line of JLC watches from the 2000s?). I would guess that the collectibility of and monetary value of early Rolex submariners and Daytonas is helped greatly by the fact that the watches are still produced (and I wonder what their value would be if both lines had been discontinued e.g. 20 years ago...) Of course, investment potential should not be everything, but it would be a nice bonus nevertheless.


I don't disagree with you, and some of my post should be taken with a grain of salt. However, remember that the lineage of this particular watch goes back to the famous Polaris, as well as the original Memovox line. I have no doubt that future JLCs will reach back to both of these iconic designs, and thus (hopefully) enhance the collectability of the 2000's MC collection. At current retail prices (around $5K+) this is definitely not a large investment risk, and I bought it just because I always liked it and it rounds out my collection. JMHO


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

mpalmer said:


> Welcome to the forums! Sorry to hear that. Perhaps they are starting to get burned as Rolex now encroaches on their price points...


All Ti, 1000m WR and 44mm, my "under the radar" version of the Rolex Deep Sea that doesn't shout R-O-L-E-X.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Amvox line is completely gone as well


----------

